# The "Official" Easter outfit thread. What did you wear? What did you see?



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, yes, I'm an AskAndy newbie and it is presumptuous for me to start an "official" thread but I'm curious as to what the rest of the forum brought out for Easter today.

Here's me with blue seersucker sport coat, white OBCD, striped bowtie and khakis (my handkerchief did a nose dive into my breast pocket and isn't visible).










At my church in NW Louisiana, I also saw:

One guy with yellow stripe seersucker pants, tan bucks, white OBCD and blue blazer. (I'm going to steal the look and buy some yellow seersucker pants)
Two older gentleman (65+) with the blue stripe seersucker suits.
One younger guy (under 30) with a blue stripe seersucker suit (and awful white shoes).

Other than that, I saw the half-hearted attempts with pastels and bad suits you probably saw as well.

There was hope, though, even in NW Louisiana.

So, what did you wear? What did you see? Is seersucker just a "Southern" thing?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I was surprised to see a few bowties and one guy wearing seersucker at church last night, there's always afew well dressed in the crowd.

Brian


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Veritable bolts of seersucker at church this morning. At least seven or eight in full suits and perhaps a dozen more in jackets. The preacher wore the most interesting: a peach seersucker suit with bowtie.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

It was cool and drizzly in Orange County, CA, today. I wore a charcoal DB suit with a blue contrast collar shirt.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

White jockey t-shirt and stone colored shorts (for the baptism at beginning of the service), followed by a gray and pink HS&M sack suit with pink spread collar shirt with gray Polo tie.

Was a bit of a pain changing in the rooms off the stage, but we had more songs than usual so no great worries there. Now about the broken baptistry heater....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BB Seersucker suit, blue/white
BB OCBD, white
BB maroon tie, with lighter blue paisley design
Coach belt, English bridle leather
Gold Toe socks
AE McAllister Bourbon and bone spectators

(note: my thinly veiled attempt to channel KB! LOL. )


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I busted out my Peal/BB white suede wingtips.

In fact, they are STILL on sale!!


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

JAB seersucker suit, blue/white
J Press blue/pink bow tie
JAB semi spread white shirt with light pink pinstripe
J Press ribbon belt
Florsheim Marlton brown/white spectators

I was just happy to see several people in suits in church yesterday...no other seersucker sightings outside Philly yesterday....


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

In my book Easter is far too early to wear seersucker. And I'm not one for costumy overly pastel dress either looking like a Disney character.

Young EVT wore a nice white shirt, khakis and a matching bowtie in US Navy Edzell Tartan to match Dad from Cordial Churchman.

Navy blazer sealed the deal and off to church, followed by brunch.

Classic, conservative, appropriate.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I wore a Haspel blazer - sort of like this one, but with thinner stripes

White LE button-down
Light Blue BB Milano flat-fronts
Targyles
Blue suede bucks


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Way too early for seersucker here in SE PA, though the weather was certainly warm enough.
Men wore suits, as always, I conformed, though wore red socks. Lots of bows, they're frequently worn here. Kids wore ties and charmingly slicked down hair. Ladies more brightly arrayed, many alluring chapeaux.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

BB tan sack poplin suit
BB blue pinpoint BD 
Vineyard Vines red US flag tie (I was in a rush and couldn't find something more appropriately spring)
Pantherella OTC tan cotton socks
Alden #8 LHS loafers


----------



## zbix (Dec 12, 2010)

BB Khaki Poplin Suit
BB Light Blue GF Pinpoint
BB Light Yellow #1 Stripe Tie
Dark Blue OTC
Alden Burgundy Tassels


----------



## govteach51 (Aug 3, 2010)

I never saw a sloppier bunch at my church in my life, sure it is rural Texas, but they were dressed like they were going to a cattle auction. Jeans with holes, shirt-tails hanging out, the minister didn't even wear a jacket......I was way over-dressed.
Things have gone way downhill since I was child. Rural people once dressed with some class in my part of the state.....Is this the norm for most of the country?

BB Tan sports coat
OCBD white shirt
Oyster color pants
Targyles
Light Blue solid tie
Tan and Brown saddle shoes


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Gitman Brothers shirt(thanks Cards)
BB blazer
stone poplin Bill's
BB tan unlined calfskin LHS

My parents were in town so church, brunch, and relaxed sightseeing was on the agenda.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

HSM navy 2-button suit w/subtle light blue windowpane
Paul Fredrick light blue shirt w/dark blue stripes
Land's End brown knit tie
no-name solid darker pink silk pocket square
Allen Edmond Lloyds
Selmer piccolo trumpet
Bach Stradivarius Eb trumpet


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I wore a bengal stripe OCBD, open collar, khaki chinos, Florsheim burgundy shell longwings, blue Chaps blazer. Not an especially stellar outfit. But in line with govteach51's observations, quite a sloppy bunch here too. Lots of ill-fitting blazers & suits; lots of plasticy CG shoes; lots of button-down collars not buttoned down; and so on.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

*If you're ____________...Seersucker is appropriate on:*

below Tennessee............................. Easter

in Kentucky.....................................Derby Day

a Louisville local..............................Oaks Day

a Yankee..................................... Memorial Day

a Canadian.....................................Vacation


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Girlfriend's dad took her, me, and her brother and his wife out to a wonderful brunch in Bethesda, at the Againn Tavern. Highly recommended! 

My Cordovan color SAS LHS came in the day before Easter. 

I wore them with the light gray Berle trousers (thanks George!), cordovan coach belt (ebay), pale blue Zegna dress shirt (thanks Steve!), and navy Canali blazer (thanks Orgetorix!)

I accessorized with the only items I had before I came to this forum: my steel watch and class ring. No pictures, alas. But man, this forum has changed me. My girl loved the look.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Lots of bows, they're frequently worn here.


I'm wondering if I somehow keep avoiding the set that wears bows. I can't seemingly find anyone in a bow between NE Philly and Cherry Hill, even via CC. Must be the Montco folks ;D



Orgetorix said:


> *If you're ____________...Seersucker is appropriate on:*
> 
> below Tennessee............................. Easter
> 
> ...


Now theres a guide!!

Easter outfit for me:

Tan glen plaid with pink overcheck HF Cotton suit
Pink gingham check shirt
Navy with pink polka dot bowtie (BB had NOTHING, the one time I was happy to see a JAB!!)
Pale pink paisley PS
Walnut McAllisters


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Way too early for seersucker here in SE PA, though the weather was certainly warm enough.
> Men wore suits, as always, I conformed, though wore red socks. Lots of bows, they're frequently worn here. Kids wore ties and charmingly slicked down hair. Ladies more brightly arrayed, many alluring chapeaux.





Orgetorix said:


> *If you're ____________...Seersucker is appropriate on:*
> 
> below Tennessee............................. Easter
> 
> ...


All good advice, I suppose. However, if the sun is shining and the outside air temps are warm enough to wear the seersucker, without benefit of an overcoat or a Trench, I suspect that I would again use Easter Services as my start date for wearing 'the flag!' Good grief, my Mama may have been right about me being a little Rebel? LOL. Not good for a born and raised Pennsylvanian!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

govteach51 said:


> I never saw a sloppier bunch at my church in my life, sure it is rural Texas, but they were dressed like they were going to a cattle auction. Jeans with holes, shirt-tails hanging out, the minister didn't even wear a jacket......I was way over-dressed.
> Things have gone way downhill since I was child. Rural people once dressed with some class in my part of the state.....Is this the norm for most of the country?:


At my church in So Cal, there is no norm. Easter Sunday was especially weird because the weather (overcast and, later, rainy) clashed with the occasion. But even if it had been sunny, there would have been everything from guys in suits (like me) to guys in jeans (like one my close friends). I understand the case for the casual approach: that a dress code is a concession to the appearance-oriented values of this world, and that God judges the heart. I also understand the case for dressing up: that it's a sign of respect to God and others, and an appropriate gesture on any Sunday, but especially on the most celebratory day of the year. I do think it's a shame that each side's approach has the potential of detracting from the other's experience. But I try to keep in mind Paul's advice, "let everyone be convinced in his own mind," and to not worry about what everyone is wearing.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I live in Mississippi and I don't break out the seersucker until Memorial Day. I guess I'm old school. I have just always thought that I don't want to be the only guy in seersucker before Memorial Day.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Saturday: Orchid-colored knit polo shirt, pastel madras trousers, and dirty saddles.
Sunday: Navy gingham poplin BD, tan cotton/linen trousers, and brown Topsiders.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> All good advice, I suppose. However, if the sun is shining and the outside air temps are warm enough to wear the seersucker, without benefit of an overcoat or a Trench, I suspect that I would again use Easter Services as my start date for wearing 'the flag!' Good grief, my Mama may have been right about me being a little Rebel? LOL. Not good for a born and raised Pennsylvanian!


Note that for all locales, the start of seersucker season is actually after (sometimes well after) the time when temperatures warm up enough to make it tolerable.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

We had a 96 degree day 2 weeks ago, I'm ok with people wearing seersucker early here.


----------



## govteach51 (Aug 3, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> We had a 96 degree day 2 weeks ago, I'm ok with people wearing seersucker early here.


I am hearing you Hookem......


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

the "rules" for seersucker will vary by who you talk to...mostly it gives stuffy people something to argue about. As with most things, know the common sentiment and then do whatever the heck you are comfortable with...


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

Dress around south ATL was pretty bad. I worked at the Polo store Friday and Sat and we were insanly busy. People were actually buying t shirts, cargo shorts, and polo hats that matched the t shirts so they could dress the same as their 6 year old kid. I guess anything with a horse on it is considered 'proper dress' for many people. We did sale a bunch of green vintage khakis, and Madrid pants for the men. 

I did a large amount of measurements for shirts and 75% of the people would size up from their proper measurements (ex 15 33 would go up to 16.5 35.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

*Easter attire*

I wore Ralph Lauren blue/white seersucker trousers, navy Leatherman Ltd. belt, white BB ocbd, pink paisley tie, BB sack navy blazer, brown Alden bit loafers, no socks. Here in Northwest Mississippi I saw several others in seersucker pants, a couple in jackets, and at least 3 in full seersucker suits. I had worn my grey/white suit the last couple of years on Easter and decided to change it up this year. My son wore blue/white seersucker shorts, pink polo, colorful Vineyard Vines belt, and tan Sperry's.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

i was the only gentlemen wearing a fedora until we walked in the Easter parade on fifth avenue


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I'm wondering if I somehow keep avoiding the set that wears bows. I can't seemingly find anyone in a bow between NE Philly and Cherry Hill, even via CC. Must be the Montco folks ;D


Southern Montco, Northern Delco, Chester; Episcopalians, Presbyterians, Quakers and Unitarians (if they wear ties at all): that's where you see 'em.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bookman said:


> the "rules" for seersucker will vary by who you talk to...mostly it gives stuffy people something to argue about. As with most things, know the common sentiment and then do whatever the heck you are comfortable with...


LOL...and then when you read in these fora that the vast majority of sartorial opinion is running counter to the decision that you made, you utter a subtle..."uh-oh!" :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

lol, eagle.


----------

